# Embroidery Problem - birds nests



## Karen

Augghh, I'm so frustrated.:sob: The machine was doing just fine and now I can't embroider a thing without VERY severe bird nesting on the back. 

It's a Brother PE-770 (embroidery only machine), only a couple of months old. 

I'm absolutely sure it's threaded correctly; bobbin wound evenly and going in the correct direction; bobbin is correctly in the caseing/spring tension correctly; using good thread and correct stabilizer. Removed and cleaned the bobbin case and am sure it's re-installed correctly. Also put in a new needle.

The top looks just fine, but the bottom is just a _huge mess _of tangles and birds nest so badly that when monograming, I can't even get one letter before the machine jams because the nests are so bad. The tangles and bird nests are of the upper thread. Any ideas???


----------



## AngieM2

tension.

spur on the needle?

not enough of the right backing?


----------



## Molly Mckee

Is there some thread stuck somewhere? Always pull the thread down when changing colors and cut it before it goes into the tension discs, between the spool and the machine. I use dental floss to clean out between the discs and a new dollar bill ( money doesn't shred or fray). I have had a thread stuck under the bobbin as well as in the top thread discs and I was sure that both were clean. Be sure you are using enough stabilizer as heavy stitching without heavy stabilizer can cause birds nests.


----------



## joseph97297

I had that problem on ours, and I know you said you checked it, but my issue was when you pull the bobbin thread back up and to the left to seat it (getting it to slip in the slot), I wasn't getting it in the right position before the loop-de-loop to cut it. Once I made sure to triple check that when replacing the bobbin, everything ran smoothly.

Also, the machine is picky about thread weight, at least mine is, what weight are you using?


----------



## Karen

Woohoo!! Got it!! Molly, you were right; there was a tiny piece of thread stuck in one of the tension disks. 

I looked and looked and couldn't see anything, but every where you thread is 'encased' (you follow this indention to thread it) so it's nearly impossible to see. I ended up getting out the little flashlight and magnifying glass and, low and behold, there was that blasted little length of thread from when the top thread broke before! 

I had a dickens of a time getting it out because there's no room to put anything in there to grab it; but I was finally able to get it to work it's way out. It's back to working perfectly again! Thank you a million!!!


----------



## Molly Mckee

Glad you found it! I can't believe how they can hide when you are sure you've gotten everything cleaned out!


----------

